# big trouble



## waspiX (Jun 15, 2010)

hi all. i'm a newbee to FreeBSD. so yesterday i'ved tried to install a fresh copy of FreeBSD 8.0 om my AMD x86 machine. I've encountered a issue. During installation the system turned off, as if it had no power at all. Is it possible to do that due to temperature problems? It was a bit hot(38 degrees)and my machine... well just left me hang there. I have retried but with the same result.I believe there is a hardware problem, but i'm not sure. Can anyone help me. I have made a standalone installation (have no network connection), and i've given to FreeBSD the entire disk (111 GB of space). Have no swap partition, but the installation was going ok when system stopped. Please respond urgent !!! Thanks all


----------



## hydra (Jun 15, 2010)

What does the computer do when you start it ? Can you boot from a CD (live-CD) ?


----------



## Beastie (Jun 15, 2010)

Since the problem occured _during_ the installation, I guess it was not completed. So just repeat it and open the case to see if it helps.


----------



## waspiX (Jun 16, 2010)

thanks all. yes the system can start a cd on autorun since the BIOS is ok. but it keeps shutting down without warning. i need a solution because i'm not sure it will work again. i am migrating from windows xp sp2. yeap...the installation was not completed but i'm not sure about another trouble. besides the cpu temperature is 38 degrees Celsius. and the freebsd installation was the third attempt: i've tried two more windows xp re-installations, and the system stopped just it was entered setup. Reply if you can.


----------



## Beastie (Jun 16, 2010)

Are you saying XP's setup is doing the same thing? Was it writing files to the disk yet? You might want to check for bad blocks/sectors, but it's not very likely to cause the machine to shutdown.

You could try to repeat the FreeBSD installation with ACPI off. You can choose this from the installation boot menu.

You can check the BIOS for any error message and enable "detailed POST" or whatever it's called on your machine. It'll disable the manufacturer's logo and may show useful hardware errors during startup.

Also, you may want to check your memory. Start memtest86+ from a live CD and run it for at least 10 hours.


----------



## alys (Jun 16, 2010)

if this thing is for windows too, and for boot from cd too - then it looks like hardware problem.
I had the same year ago. sometimes system hangs or power down.
there problem was in power supply. on 3.3v rail it was about 2.5 volts (look in bios).
if your PS is weak or cheap, it die with years. Capacitors or something else.
also you could add additional hardware and power load (if PS is weak) is too high for PS.
So:
Enter the bios and find there the page with voltages of power supply. and check if they are correct. about +/- 5%.
if it is not - you must change you PS.

also as bestie said - check your memory. after you've checked voltages.


----------



## Beastie (Jun 16, 2010)

alys said:
			
		

> Enter the bios and find there the page with voltages of power supply.


Good one. But many BIOS don't show this information. If you still have a working Windows setup, try SpeedFan.


----------

